# Thursday will be a good day



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

The Utes might loose.....Ha Ha...go Cougs!!!!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Could also be a bad day if you are looking at it that way. I would think a Cougar fan would be cheering for the Utes though, if you want the best possible bowl game you should hope both teams are undefeated and you some how pull out a victory in SLC


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be rooting for the Utes every game until they play the Cougars on Nov. 22. I think they _should_ win this Thursday but they need to take better care of the ball then they have been so far this season, and their offense has to play a more complete game. But I don't think we will see the same Oregon State team on the road that we saw last week in Corvallis. I think the Utes will win by two scores.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*()*


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It will be a good day. The Utes will have another victory and will be 6-0 and Palin and Biden will have a battle.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Could also be a bad day if you are looking at it that way. I would think a Cougar fan would be cheering for the Utes though, if you want the best possible bowl game you should hope both teams are undefeated and you some how pull out a victory in SLC


As much as it goes against everything I have been taught since I was a kid about the rivalry, bowhunter makes a great point.

Utah is BYU's best opportunity of facing a program with some national recognition. If both teams come into that game undefeated you can bet it will be the game of the weekend, two highly ranked non-bcs programs. I would imagine College Game Day would make the trip back to RES. The winner would be guaranteed a BCS game and hopefully some national respect going into the bowl season.

If one team stumbles along the way and the other goes undefeated they'll face the same criticism and questions of who have they played. BYU needs Utah to do well and vice versa.

Shane


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Comrade Duck said:


> If one team stumbles along the way and the other goes undefeated they'll face the same criticism and questions of who have they played. BYU needs Utah to do well and vice versa.


Utah faced the same criticism in '04 when the best team they played was a 7-5 Texas A&M. But they got a Fiesta Bowl invitation because they went undefeated and beat every opponent by two or more scores so they won style points. Sound familiar?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> Comrade Duck said:
> 
> 
> > If one team stumbles along the way and the other goes undefeated they'll face the same criticism and questions of who have they played. BYU needs Utah to do well and vice versa.
> ...


Good and valid point. BYU does NOT 'need' Utah to win another game, therefore I hope Utah loses every game from here on out. *OOO*


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Good and valid point. BYU does NOT 'need' Utah to win another game, therefore I hope Utah loses every game from here on out. *OOO*


No, I don't think they do, but they are FAR better off if they meet Nov 22 both undefeated. That matchup would involve two top 12 teams and would capture the attention of the entire nation. The team that would emerge from that game would not only play in a BCS bowl, but would not face the same criticism that the '04 Utes got, and which many Ute fans with short memories, like coyoteslayer, are heaping on BYU right now.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Duck said:
> ...


They both need the other to win out if you want to play a decent team and the best bowl possible. If that happens maybe we won't be stuck with the ACC or Big Least champ. So you can go on wishing that Utah loses but you would be dumb to think that BYU doesn't need them to win out. I for one do not want to see Utah playing a 3 loss V. Tech team.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Duck said:
> ...


+1.64


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thursday will be a great day. Utes move up after win. And the Cubs will be 2-0 in the N.L.D.S.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Your not supposed to drink the paint hillbilly. :mrgreen:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Thursday will be good if the Utes clobber Oregon State. I'm a Cougar fan, but I love to see the Utes and every other MWC team win...especially against teams from BCS conferences. It's good for the "holy war" and good for the league. Seems like a no-brainer to me!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Your not supposed to drink the paint hillbilly. :mrgreen:


DAHB is worse off than I thought! Although the utes have a better chance of winning than the cubbies going up 2-0.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> Utah faced the same criticism in '04 when the best team they played was a 7-5 Texas A&M. But they got a Fiesta Bowl invitation because they went undefeated and beat every opponent by two or more scores so they won style points. Sound familiar?


I never said BYU wouldn't be able to get a BCS bid without Utah should they finish undefeated. The point of my post was that if BYU can beat a highly ranked Utah team it will look better overall. I don't want the same criticism that Utah got back in 04, or Hawaii got last year. I don't want people to look back on this season should BYU finish undefeated and say that they got screwed because they never got a chance to play anyone worth anything, that nobody knows truly how good they really were. (Sound familiar?)

I agree with Bowhunter (I can't believe I'm agreeing with a Ute twice in the same thread). The better the Utes are come the end of the season the more likely the Cougs would get matched up against a good opponent in a BCS bowl should they beat them. The way things are shaping up, there is a good chance the ACC and the Big East could send some real weak teams to play in the bowls. I don't want to see the Cougs go against a 19th ranked Pitt team, or even worse.

I have never cheered for the Utes in my life. I never bought into the whole good of the conference argument. This year though the circumstances are such that the two teams could go into that final game with everything on the line (conference championship, BCS bid, biggest bragging rights in the history of the rivalry). Who wouldn't want to see that? As much as I hate the Utes, I'm on board now.

11-0 vs. 11-0! That's what I want to see.

Shane


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Comrade Duck said:


> I never said BYU wouldn't be able to get a BCS bid without Utah should they finish undefeated. The point of my post was that if BYU can beat a highly ranked Utah team it will look better overall. I don't want the same criticism that Utah got back in 04, or Hawaii got last year. I don't want people to look back on this season should BYU finish undefeated and say that they got screwed because they never got a chance to play anyone worth anything, that nobody knows truly how good they really were. (Sound familiar?)


My comments weren't directed at you though I guess I may have given that impression since I was quoting you. I was actually using your comments to point out to all the Ute fans who have short memories and forget that all of the schedule strength criticisms they are now heaping on BYU were also directed at their beloved '04 Utes, and the Utes still got a BCS invitation without any notable wins that season. I later made the same argument you are making that Cougar fans should not want BYU to get in with the same easy schedule and that means hoping the Utes are ranked as high as possible leading into the November matchup. I am in complete agreement with you.

By the way, I actually like the Utes. I have never bought into the either-or mentality that you have to hate the one in order to love the other. I am a true blue Cougar fan first and foremost, but I am also employed by the University of Utah and I think it is an outstanding institution, with a very respectable athletics tradition. I will never call myself a Ute fan but I have no problem wishing them success unless it is at the expense of BYU. And I also think that the two football programs are pretty equivalent and have been since the early '90's (they have split the series 9-9 since 1990). That is what makes the rivalry so awesome. It wasn't much of a rivalry during the 70's and 80's when BYU owned Utah, nor was it before then when Utah owned BYU. So I am glad that Utah is good because it makes BYU strive that much harder to be better. Although few do, Ute fans should feel the same way because it is absolutely true for their program. Being better than BYU has been the primary motivator for the Ute football program for a long time. I know this is true because I have friends who played for Utah and they have told me all the stories (one of the things they like to show recruits is a big clock they have that counts down the days until the next time they (try to) beat BYU). The rivalry elevates both programs so it comes as no surprise to me to see both teams ranked so high at the same time.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey I like the Utes..I just wanted to see what kind of sh#* I could stir up....I was bored last night.......But the Cougs are better!! :mrgreen:


----------

